# Tired of all the lying



## msggirl69 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why don’t you man up for once and tell the truth. After 31 you would think I deserve that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

After...

Age thirty-one?

Thirty one years of marriage?

You being his thirty first lover?

Fill our container with meat.
Thanks!

I went back to your original post about asking 'What turns him on'.
what makes him happy?

How does 31 ways to Sunday fit in here?

Sounds like you are beginning from some middle, not the start of your situation, using this 'now' question as a launch point.

Start fresh. 

Give all your particulars. Yours and his.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

It would be intriguing to know where the mistell was meant to go.

How it came to be here.


----------



## msggirl69 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sorry for not being more detailed about the incident. I was extremely tired . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msggirl69 (Nov 8, 2017)

msggirl69 said:


> Sorry for not being more detailed about the incident. I was extremely tired
> 
> After 31 years of marriage Give me a straight answer. Damn I can handle the truth but not lying. I have waited on this man hand and foot. Worked full-time, kept a spotless home, his clothes were always washed and ironed for work the next day. I took care of the kids and the outside of Home too. Kept the lawn mowed (it was a quarter acre with a push mower) our lawn was also kept extremely clean. He worked full/.time and went to school at night, because I didn’t want him to have to worry about anything. I made sure that our sex life was always interesting and did my best keep him satisfied in bed. Doing anything and everything that we both enjoyed. I have encouraged him to complete his Masters which he did. As I’m writing this I just figured out my problem. I did everything for him to get the career he always wanted. I never asked to be treated like queen , or to spoil me, which he doesn’t. I guess all I ever wanted from him is to spoil me every once’s in a while, but that doesn’t happen. I still try to make our sex life as interesting as possible but get no feed back on that either. Guess I’m getting tired of trying
> 
> ...


----------



## msggirl69 (Nov 8, 2017)

Didn’t sleep all night so I hope this is readable and not all over the place. Just venting. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Where does the lying fit in ?

What did he lie about?

You sound like a damn good woman one that many men would be more than lucky to have.


----------



## msggirl69 (Nov 8, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> Where does the lying fit in ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## msggirl69 (Nov 8, 2017)

msggirl69 said:


> chillymorn69 said:
> 
> 
> > Where does the lying fit in ?
> ...


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Well thats sure is a boat load of deception! 

The crazy one always are good in the sack but is it worth it?

See a lawyer for a consultation so you have an idea where you stand.

If it was me I'd be out the door.


----------



## msggirl69 (Nov 8, 2017)

chillymorn69 said:


> Well thats sure is a boat load of deception!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Something to think about. There’s so much more and he makes me feel like I’m the crazy one. When I’ve been the one to love and support and make him the man he is today.!! Taken care of his home and kids. Puts his sexual desire before my own and pleases him in anyway he chooses. Without me he wouldn’t be in his 6 figure job. I made sure he had nothing to worry about other than work and school and this is the thanks I get. Shame on me, should have put myself through school. Guess it’s never to late.!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

